# kill the bugs fast..........



## MARY-JANE (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I thought I would post this wonder for the babies. Schultz houseplant & garden insect spay. kills on contact!

* controls mites, trips. aphids, mealybugs, white flies and other listed insects.

* made with botanical insecticide fro the chrysanthemum flower. ( water base )

Here is some pics to help you out. You can find this a your local wal-mart and Freddy's.


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 11, 2008)

Maybe we can get this locked in for easy find.


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 11, 2008)

I just bought Yates, Ready to use Pyrethrum 

*Controls Aphids, Thrips, caterpillars, ants, flies, earwigs, leaf hoppers, cabbage moths and White flys

*Indoor and Outdoor plants, Vegetables and Ornamentals


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 11, 2008)

Haven't heard of that I hope it works for you. It didn't cost you to much did it? For the bottle in the pic it was under 5$ the bigger one cost about a 1$ or 2 more.


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 11, 2008)

Cost me slightly more but i dont know where your from same size bottle cost me $7


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 11, 2008)

the great NW no taxes her.


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 11, 2008)

If it cost me $50 I wouldn't care; there's no way I'd stand bugs molesting my babies.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 11, 2008)

You need to have 3-4 different ways to control pests. They become immune to a certain chemical after repeated use. The best thing to do is treat them in rotation with several forms of insecticide in a rotation so they can not build up a tolerance.


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 11, 2008)

Pyrethrum says it kill white flys, i still see white flys...always been scepticle about these sprays and what not.
i did it in correct Temp and weather and time. Why would u go buy another 3 sprays seems like a waste :\


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 11, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> You need to have 3-4 different ways to control pests. They become immune to a certain chemical after repeated use. The best thing to do is treat them in rotation with several forms of insecticide in a rotation so they can not build up a tolerance.


 
I use neem oil..so would changing the brand of dishsoap do this very thing?..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

VaNdLe said:
			
		

> Pyrethrum says it kill white flys, i still see white flys...always been scepticle about these sprays and what not.
> i did it in correct Temp and weather and time. Why would u go buy another 3 sprays seems like a waste :\


 
Because it does not kill their eggs. It must be used for about three treatments 4-5 days apart to eradicate the pests. Remeber that for every one pest there are 100's if 1000's of eggs waiting to hatch.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I use neem oil..so would changing the brand of dishsoap do this very thing?..


 
Not sure if changing the soap will have any effect but you could throw safer's soap and Doktor doom foogers in the mix. They are safe for organics and are both made from naturally occuring substances.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 12, 2008)

i also spray my veg & flower rooms with neem oil mixed with dish soap every week.lightly.i also ordered some type of organic spray from an internet site.i forgot the name.it has not arrived yet.but is suppossed to control all types of critters.it says that it is resistance buildup proof.lol


----------



## papabeach1 (Nov 12, 2008)

this is good thread.. yes that oil works... does soap kills the eggs? 

dun't wanna smoke the egg and have mites spread out of my lungs..  we never know!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Not sure if changing the soap will have any effect but you could throw safer's soap and Doktor doom foogers in the mix. They are safe for organics and are both made from naturally occuring substances.


 
I only use those foggers when shut down and right befor i fire up the shed agin..But neem oil seems to work great 4me...at first sign  I sprey  the whole plant  inside and out..lol  and i do this every other day for a week..

*andy*...I may try the treatment every week..it cant hurt can it?  sound like a great preventive maintanance..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

The big thing about switching up methods is so you do not produce a superbug that is immune to the treatment you are using. The foogers are even safe during flowering especially in sealed rooms like mine. They are very effective.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2008)

doctor doom?  I use foogers from Homedepot befor fireing up shed..I dont think I would want to use while plants in ther,,especially flower..does it not leave readue on the plant? that would be bad for smoke?..Thanks buddyluv


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Nov 12, 2008)

*I use to use NSP's they did the trick fine, killed em all, everytime  

:farm: Now However, I have seen the light, so to speak, use UVB still no mites, and a side effect seems to be earlier maturity of my trichs :woohoo:*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 12, 2008)

Doktor Doom foggers break down after 24 hours and can be used up to 2 days before harvest. They contain natural pyrethrum. Here is a link. I think their site is out of date because the ones I get now are 3 oz. to treat a 12' by 12' room.

hxxp://www.doktordoom.com/PRODUCTS/FOGGER.htm


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks BuddyLuv..i will look into this..but the neem seems to work 4me  4 now..Thanks


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 12, 2008)

talking bout when ya'll say neem oil? I was just woundering. I went to the hydro shop and they wonted 50$ for it and I just so happen to be at lowe's and I found this. Is this the same thing that the hydro man tried to sell me?


----------



## smokingjoe (Nov 12, 2008)

That'd be the one Ms Jane.


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 22, 2008)

Found this today, Thought i might show i to you guys its new to me if anyone has used it let me know..could be worth a try for those with bug problems.




*Pests - Tomato Grub, Thrips, Aphids, Tomato Mites and Other Mites, Cutworms, Leaf hoppers, Green veggie Bug, Looper Catapillers

*Diseases - Early Blight, Late Blight, Septoria, Leaf Spot


----------



## MARY-JANE (Nov 23, 2008)

that is not good to use at all.


----------



## st00ner (Nov 23, 2008)

Whenever I notice bugs I hose my plants down in Pyrethrin.... If it gets really bad I use Pyrethrin foggers in the house.

I have not seen a bug in a LONG TIME in here....

long live pyrethrin... minimally harmful to humans but to insects its like mustard gas.

I recomend hosing down the ladies even when you dont see bugs as a proactive defense.


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 23, 2008)

Yeah im using that 2 ive used it only twice and noticed there all gone :| amazed


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 24, 2008)

Vandle, I've used that very same duster product and I do not recommend it, messy and inneffective for me. JMO


----------



## VaNdLe (Nov 25, 2008)

blancolighter said:
			
		

> Vandle, I've used that very same duster product and I do not recommend it, messy and inneffective for me. JMO



Cheers for the heads up, is that a old product cus i think the thing said its almost 7 years old i found it in the shed lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2008)

MARY-JANE said:
			
		

> that is not good to use at all.


 

Hello Mary..maybe you could explain why it is not good..A fellow member was trying to be helpfull. And you shot him/her down without an explaination..dont meen to kick yer Bhind..but would like to know?  Thanks:bolt::bong:


----------



## MARY-JANE (Dec 13, 2008)

well myself personally used it and it was all bad and that is that if anyone else wont to use it then they can.


----------



## parkingjoe (Dec 13, 2008)

well ya all know i used to breed spider mites each and every grow for the past 3 years since i got 'westlands' spray once ive not seen an egg larvae or a mite it also has some beneficial plant feed within the spray which perks up poorly plants btw.

ps its less than £4 per litre of made up solution in its ready to use spray bottle.

here is a link just change the hxxp to http 

its works 100%

hxxp://www.gardenhealth.com/product/42/146

ps as its systemic it stays within your plant for upto 6 weeks so its safe to use even in flower so long as you flush and have more than 6 weeks remaining.

i never even sprayed under leaves just a quick lazy assed spray and all gone forever

pkj


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 13, 2008)

I wounder if i can get that stuff in Australia, Looks great  just reading up on it from the link. Cheers mann


----------

